# NY City W 57th question



## strgrace1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello all,
We purchased VIP package and will stay at this property 5 nights and 4 nights at Hilton Garden Inn Times Square. This is our first time in NY and will arrive at JFK. What is your suggestion for transportation to Hilton Garden Inn Times Spare and then from this Hilton to W 57th? And I just found out that there is no full kitchen, microwave and washer/dryer onsite? How do you wash your clothes as we will be there 9 nights? Any suggestions as what to do and where to eat? Thank you


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 4, 2019)

We go to the Laundry Cafe on 50th in Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2019)

We use Mr. Green Laundry, which looks like it's right around the corner (almost) from you when you will be at the Hilton Garden Inn.  670 9th Avenue

We use their wash and fold service as we don't want to spend time sitting in a a laundromat.  We drop off in the morning, have breakfast across the street at the Galaxy Diner, then pick up in the afternoon.  We've been using them for several years.

A place we like for dinner is Nocello, which was recommended to us by our lawyer who lived in NYC for years and still goes back to visit his mother.  It's at 257 W. 55th.

http://www.nocello.net/

Also, for transportation from the airport we've been using a car service recommended to us, Carmel Limo.  You can book online.

https://www.carmellimo.com/


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 4, 2019)

If you purchased VIP why aren't you staying at W57 or other HGVC property which are much nicer? There is a wash and fold on 6th in between W55th and W56th. Basically around the corner from HGVC properties.

Long Island Railroad will take you straight to Penn Sration. From there you can take subway or Uber to hotel. Subway from airport is more direct but slower, more crowded, and you may get panhandled on train outside of Manharran.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> If you purchased VIP why aren't you staying at W57 or other HGVC property which are much nicer? There is a wash and fold on 6th in between W55th and W56th. Basically around the corner from HGVC properties.
> 
> Long Island Railroad will take you straight to Penn Sration. From there you can take subway or Uber to hotel. Subway from airport is more direct but slower, more crowded, and you may get panhandled on train outside of Manharran.


I know people keep recommending, or mentioning the train and/or subway.  We have taken the train to Penn Station and then a cab, but that was from Boston or Philadelphia.  When arriving at an airport we [personally] prefer "door to door" service and find a car service to work [for us].  I wouldn't want to lug suitcases on the subway.

Are you recommending a wash and fold that is close to where they are actually staying, or close to where you think they should be staying?  Can you provide the name of the wash and fold?  I'm looking on Google maps and can't find it.  Thanks.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 4, 2019)

I believe they said they are staying some days at W. 57th St. and some days at the hotel


----------



## strgrace1 (Jul 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> If you purchased VIP why aren't you staying at W57 or other HGVC property which are much nicer? There is a wash and fold on 6th in between W55th and W56th. Basically around the corner from HGVC properties.
> 
> Long Island Railroad will take you straight to Penn Sration. From there you can take subway or Uber to hotel. Subway from airport is more direct but slower, more crowded, and you may get panhandled on train outside of Manharran.




Hi CalGalTraver we got a package for 5 nights only and don’t have Hgvc point to stay at other property as we save points to Lagoon tower, thank you for your tips on transportation


----------



## strgrace1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Luanne said:


> We use Mr. Green Laundry, which looks like it's right around the corner (almost) from you when you will be at the Hilton Garden Inn.  670 9th Avenue
> 
> We use their wash and fold service as we don't want to spend time sitting in a a laundromat.  We drop off in the morning, have breakfast across the street at the Galaxy Diner, then pick up in the afternoon.  We've been using them for several years.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Luanne, will check out laundry by Hilton Garden Inn, and I check Carmel Limo service, price is not bad for 4, minivan $65, not includes toll and other fees, how much for these fees?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2019)

strgrace1 said:


> Thank you so much Luanne, will check out laundry by Hilton Garden Inn, and I check Carmel Limo service, price is not bad for 4, minivan $65, not includes toll and other fees, how much for these fees?


I honestly don't remember what other fees there were.  We haven't used them for airport pick up for a few years as we've arrived in NYC by train, but we do regularly use them for pick up in NYC to go to JFK.  Sorry I can't help with that portion.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 4, 2019)

J's  Cleaners. Wash and Fold. They have delivered back to us at W57. They moved from around the corner at W57 to W55th, but stll may deliver

https://www.jscleaners.com/


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> J's  Cleaners. Wah and Fold. They have delivered back to us at W57. They moved from around the corner at W57 to W55th, but stll may deliver
> 
> https://www.jscleaners.com/


So now they'll have places to go for both locations.   Will just depend when in their trip they need to do laundry.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 4, 2019)

strgrace1 said:


> Hello all,
> We purchased VIP package and will stay at this property 5 nights and 4 nights at Hilton Garden Inn Times Square. This is our first time in NY and will arrive at JFK. What is your suggestion for transportation to Hilton Garden Inn Times Spare and then from this Hilton to W 57th? And I just found out that there is no full kitchen, microwave and washer/dryer onsite? How do you wash your clothes as we will be there 9 nights? Any suggestions as what to do and where to eat? Thank you


 As a New Yorker I can tell you, send your laundry out and you’ll get it back folded same day. You can bring your own detergent as well. Many places may use commercial detergents. Also, don’t eat in Times Square please lol. Check out Plataforma it’s a Brazilian steak house like fogo de chao but better in my opinion.

Don’t wait in a taxi line, just get an Uber or lyft depending on when you’re going it could be pricy so prebooking with dual 7’s is good. Check online for coupons for dial 7 car service or even Carmel as someone else recommended. Tolls coming from jfk into Manhattan if they take the midtown tunnel are around 8 bucks max. Should be less if they have ezpass which they do. You could also take the train. The air train to jamaica station and you can take the LIRR into Penn station or the E train to the west side.

As far as what to do? Get out of the tourist areas! Check out museums. There are amazing museums here. The frick is a cool one, there is even a museum of sex! It’s nyc what do you expect? Lol. See if the Yankees are playing. Go to a Yankees or Mets game. See Hudson yards, grab drinks on a rooftop bar! There are plenty of really great ones. Checkout little Italy, grab dumplings in china town. It’s nyc there is so much to do. Some people take the Staten Island ferry which is free, it’s 30 min there 30 back and you get a great view the lady liberty then really nice city views on the way back. Just don’t do it during rush hour. Go check out south street seaport or grab a drink at the frying pan, a floating barge that’s a bar.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 4, 2019)

If you need a hotel with all suite option or kitchen, check out the Conrad London across the street from Midtown Hilton.


----------



## strgrace1 (Jul 5, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> J's  Cleaners. Wash and Fold. They have delivered back to us at W57. They moved from around the corner at W57 to W55th, but stll may deliver
> 
> https://www.jscleaners.com/


Thank you, will check it out


----------



## strgrace1 (Jul 5, 2019)

CPNY said:


> As a New Yorker I can tell you, send your laundry out and you’ll get it back folded same day. You can bring your own detergent as well. Many places may use commercial detergents. Also, don’t eat in Times Square please lol. Check out Plataforma it’s a Brazilian steak house like fogo de chao but better in my opinion.
> 
> Don’t wait in a taxi line, just get an Uber or lyft depending on when you’re going it could be pricy so prebooking with dual 7’s is good. Check online for coupons for dial 7 car service or even Carmel as someone else recommended. Tolls coming from jfk into Manhattan if they take the midtown tunnel are around 8 bucks max. Should be less if they have ezpass which they do. You could also take the train. The air train to jamaica station and you can take the LIRR into Penn station or the E train to the west side.
> 
> As far as what to do? Get out of the tourist areas! Check out museums. There are amazing museums here. The frick is a cool one, there is even a museum of sex! It’s nyc what do you expect? Lol. See if the Yankees are playing. Go to a Yankees or Mets game. See Hudson yards, grab drinks on a rooftop bar! There are plenty of really great ones. Checkout little Italy, grab dumplings in china town. It’s nyc there is so much to do. Some people take the Staten Island ferry which is free, it’s 30 min there 30 back and you get a great view the lady liberty then really nice city views on the way back. Just don’t do it during rush hour. Go check out south street seaport or grab a drink at the frying pan, a floating barge that’s a bar.


Thank you, lot of information, I am taken note , definitely will check out State Island Ferry, should we purchase CitiPass?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 5, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> J's  Cleaners. Wash and Fold. They have delivered back to us at W57. They moved from around the corner at W57 to W55th, but stll may deliver
> 
> https://www.jscleaners.com/



We met in NYC on December 6, 1975 and live 60 miles away but have NEVER spent a night in NYC since.  While we know of the sight seeing things in NYC we have no clue about wash and fold.  We have travelled over 1000 nights and have ALWAYS done our own laundry in the timeshare complex.  So you bring your laundry there and instead of you using the machine and paying say $1 a wash and a $1 a dry you give someone the laundry and they wash, dry and fold it?  How much do they charge we will have tops, shirts, underwear, socks, and perhaps shorts or jeans?


----------



## CPNY (Jul 5, 2019)

strgrace1 said:


> Thank you, lot of information, I am taken note , definitely will check out State Island Ferry, should we purchase CitiPass?


Not sure what citipass is. Is that for citibike?


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 5, 2019)

Citipass  is something you can buy that gives you access to a lot of tourist attractions.  If you manage to go to quite a few (within the number of days the pass is valid) you can save some money.  At some places you also avoid entry lines.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 5, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> We met in NYC on December 6, 1975 and live 60 miles away but have NEVER spent a night in NYC since.  While we know of the sight seeing things in NYC we have no clue about wash and fold.  We have travelled over 1000 nights and have ALWAYS done our own laundry in the timeshare complex.  So you bring your laundry there and instead of you using the machine and paying say $1 a wash and a $1 a dry you give someone the laundry and they wash, dry and fold it?  How much do they charge we will have tops, shirts, underwear, socks, and perhaps shorts or jeans?



Different wash and folds charge differently.  Some charge by the pound, some by the bag.  You can call and ask the one you are going to use how they charge.  Off hand I don't remember how much we've paid in NYC at Mr. Green.  It seemed reasonable to us.  Also, if you have special instructions, like you want it in cold wash they will do that.  The most we ever paid for wash and fold was in Vancouver, B.C.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 5, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Different wash and folds charge differently.  Some charge by the pound, some by the bag.  You can call and ask the one you are going to use how they charge.  Off hand I don't remember how much we've paid in NYC at Mr. Green.  It seemed reasonable to us.  Also, if you have special instructions, like you want it in cold wash they will do that.  The most we ever paid for wash and fold was in Vancouver, B.C.



Wow, Vancouver is more expensive than NYC.  They probably don't have any immigrants there to do the work so they have to pay real living wages.  In this country we get immigrants to do the work that we don't want to or can't do ourselves and pay them half wages and no benefits.  What would we do without the immigrants pay double or more or do it ourselves!


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 5, 2019)

Here are some suggestions in NYC.

- eat ramen at Ippudo in the Village on 9th Street

- eat Korean bbq at Jongro on 32nd Street

- if you are vegetarian or Kosher, eat vegetarian Kosher Chinese food at Buddha Bodai on Mott Street

- eat steak at Peter Lugers (pricey) 

- eat Italian at Locanda Verde

- drink mixed drinks and cocktails at the Dead Rabbit. Won best bar in the world a couple years ago

- drink wine at either City Vineyards on Pier 26 or the Grand Banks ship on Pier 25

- rent a bike and cycle up and down the Hudson River Park

- if you are a runner, participate in the NY Road Runner race on Sunday morning at Central Park

- watch the street performers at Washington Square Park on West 4th Street 

- if you like jazz, go to Smoke Jazz club at 105th and Broadway 

- it goes without saying that the Lion King is the best musical ever. I don't like musicals but I liked it so much that I saw the Lion King twice - once in London and once in NYC! They're both excellent 

- go to the Chelsea Market to wander around and get a dessert. Then walk to the High Line Park. 

- go to a book reading at the 4th floor of the Barnes and Noble at Union Square. I attended the evening President Clinton did a Q&A with Lee Child (author of the Jack Reacher novels)

- eat at the original Shake Shack at Madison Park on 23rd St while gazing at the Flatiron building. Then wander around at Eataly and eat dessert there. 



Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jul 5, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Wow, Vancouver is more expensive than NYC.  They probably don't have any immigrants there to do the work so they have to pay real living wages.  In this country we get immigrants to do the work that we don't want to or can't do ourselves and pay them half wages and no benefits.  What would we do without the immigrants pay double or more or do it ourselves!


I think it may have been just that particular wash and fold we used in Vancouver.  And yes, they do have immigrants, it's just most of them immigrated with money.


----------



## Seagila (Jul 5, 2019)

Luanne said:


> ... in Vancouver.  And yes, they do have immigrants, it's just most of them immigrated with money.



Some recent Asian immigrants to Vancouver BC came with money and lots of it (think "Crazy Rich Asians").  They drove the real estate prices and cost of living in Vancouver way up! NPR: Vancouver Has Been Transformed

But I digressed from the thread's topic.  Now back to NYC and W57th


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 5, 2019)

I recall it was about $14 for the first 5 lbs and the $1 a pound after that. However you should check because my memory may be failing me.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 5, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I think it may have been just that particular wash and fold we used in Vancouver.  And yes, they do have immigrants, it's just most of them immigrated with money.



If they immigrated with money I guess they are not candidates to do our laundry, I guess I should be doing their laundry!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 5, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> If they immigrated with money I guess they are not candidates to do our laundry, I guess I should be doing their laundry!


Vancouver is still a great city to visit. And my dd (who was living there while going to school) said there were cheaper places to get wash and fold, but they weren't open the day we needed to get it done.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 5, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I recall it was about $14 for the first 5 lbs and the $1 a pound after that. However you should check because my memory may be failing me.



Thanks for that info.  We may have to do that since we are going to go by Long Island Railroad with carry-ons and backpacks for 8 nights.  I don't think we will be able to fit enough of what we need.  We usually travel with that luggage plus 4 full size suitcases but that is with planes and cabs and usually for 2 or more weeks.

I was thinking about mailing a box to the resort with clothes for the 60 mile trip the post office may not charge me so much.  
We sent a 1 pound box to Florida and it cost about $14, that was a rip off.  We send 50 pound boxes home from Hawaii for about $100, and that is a LONG TRIP.  How much could they charge for say a 10 pound for that trip.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 5, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> How much could they charge for say a 10 pound for that trip.


I don't know if this was a question or not.  But if you want to know how much might be charged you can check online.  You can get quotes from USPS, FedEx, UPS and decide if it's worth it to ship the box.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 6, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I don't know if this was a question or not.  But if you want to know how much might be charged you can check online.  You can get quotes from USPS, FedEx, UPS and decide if it's worth it to ship the box.


Thanks, I will check their rates.


----------



## brp (Jul 8, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Long Island Railroad will take you straight to Penn Sration. From there you can take subway or Uber to hotel. Subway from airport is more direct but slower, more crowded, and you may get panhandled on train outside of Manharran.



Since your first stay is Times Square, it really is a short walk from Penn Station to the HGI. We usually do the walk all the way to W. 57th from Penn station as well, but that's us 

For both LIRR and subway, you first take the AirTrain ($5 on a Metrocard) to Jamaica Station (LIRR), Sutphin Blvd. (Subway). Subway is cheaper, more direct to Tims Square (as noted) but considerably longer and less pleasant.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Jul 8, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I know people keep recommending, or mentioning the train and/or subway.  We have taken the train to Penn Station and then a cab, but that was from Boston or Philadelphia.  When arriving at an airport we [personally] prefer "door to door" service and find a car service to work [for us].  I wouldn't want to lug suitcases on the subway.




Definitely a different strokes kinda thing. We only ever travel with carry-on, so taking them on train/subway is easy. Also, the rails don't have any traffic, unlike surface vehicles 

Cheers.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2019)

brp said:


> Since your first stay is Times Square, it really is a short walk from Penn Station to the HGI. We usually do the walk all the way to W. 57th from Penn station as well, but that's us
> 
> For both LIRR and subway, you first take the AirTrain ($5 on a Metrocard) to Jamaica Station (LIRR), Sutphin Blvd. (Subway). Subway is cheaper, more direct to Tims Square (as noted) but considerably longer and less pleasant.
> 
> Cheers.


We did the walk from Penn Station to 49th once. That was enough for us.  I'm 68 and dh is 74.  We think we've earned the car service by now.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 10, 2019)

Luanne said:


> We did the walk from Penn Station to 49th once. That was enough for us.  I'm 68 and dh is 74.  We think we've earned the car service by now.



Walking from Penn to 49th or even to the West 57th Street HGVC or Hilton Club is not a problem for us, but toting a carry-on and backpack we will Cab or Uber it.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Walking from Penn to 49th or even to the West 57th Street HGVC or Hilton Club is not a problem for us, but toting a carry-on and backpack we will Cab or Uber it.


When we are staying in NYC we walk everywhere.  It's not the walking that was the issue.  It was hauling fairly large suitcases, and carrying backpacks, basically on an uphill incline, busy sidewalks.  We couldn't get a cab, and don't use Uber or Lyft (we will now) so the alternative was to walk.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 11, 2019)

Luanne said:


> When we are staying in NYC we walk everywhere.  It's not the walking that was the issue.  It was hauling fairly large suitcases, and carrying backpacks, basically on an uphill incline, busy sidewalks.  We couldn't get a cab, and don't use Uber or Lyft (we will now) so the alternative was to walk.



I totally agree with you.  Also, if you wheel suitcases or carry-ons that many plots along NYC streets you will wear out or damage your wheels.  The rubber on my carry-on wore so badly that I already had to replace my wheels which I only use around airports and accommodation areas.


----------



## brp (Jul 11, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> I totally agree with you.  Also, if you wheel suitcases or carry-ons that many plots along NYC streets you will wear out or damage your wheels.  The rubber on my carry-on wore so badly that I already had to replace my wheels which I only use around airports and accommodation areas.



Interesting. We wheel them through the city from where whatever public transportation drops us off to W. 57th (often Penn Station, so about 0.9 miles) without issue. But there are many options.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 16, 2019)

brp said:


> Since your first stay is Times Square, it really is a short walk from Penn Station to the HGI. We usually do the walk all the way to W. 57th from Penn station as well, but that's us
> 
> For both LIRR and subway, you first take the AirTrain ($5 on a Metrocard) to Jamaica Station (LIRR), Sutphin Blvd. (Subway). Subway is cheaper, more direct to Tims Square (as noted) but considerably longer and less pleasant.
> 
> Cheers.



Do you catch the train to Penn Station at EWR / Newark airport?  Or do you need to make a connection someplace?  I am heading to NYC for a conference next week,  won't be staying at W57, but will be on Times Square.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 16, 2019)

@1Kflyerguy Yes. Catch the Airtrain from EWR and it will take you directly to the New Jersey RR station. You can buy a ticket to Penn on the platform.


----------



## brp (Jul 16, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @1Kflyerguy Yes. Catch the Airtrain from EWR and it will take you directly to the New Jersey RR station. You can buy a ticket to Penn on the platform.



You can also get the app and buy in advance. Not a biggie either way. Just be sure that you don't get off at Penn Station, New Jersey (first stop )

Cheers.


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 20, 2019)

Be sure to stop in at Grand Central Terminal and look at the ceiling.

If you have a shoe fetish get down to 8th street for some shoe shopping.


----------



## brp (Jul 20, 2019)

RNCollins said:


> If you have a shoe fetish get down to 8th street for some shoe shopping.



And/Or go see Kinky Boots on Broadway. Very nice Cindy Lauper soundtrack as well.

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 21, 2019)

brp said:


> And/Or go see Kinky Boots on Broadway. Very nice Cindy Lauper soundtrack as well.
> 
> Cheers.



FYI, Kinky Boots closed in April after an amazing run to make room for Moulin Rouge.  But there are plenty of other great and fun shows to see and unlimited things to do.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 21, 2019)

Denise L said:


> FYI, Kinky Boots closed in April after an amazing run to make room for Moulin Rouge.  But there are plenty of other great and fun shows to see and unlimited things to do.



I know that Kinky Boots closed on Broadway, but we won't miss it!  The set and costumes moved to our local Gateway Theatre on Long Island and we have tickets for Saturday Night September 14th 2nd row orchestra center.  They usually have some of the actors from the Broadway Show in the cast of shows that recently closed on Broadway.   Since we are season tickets subscribers we only pay $60 a ticket.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 21, 2019)

FYI, Kinky Boots closed in April after an amazing run to make room for Moulin Rouge. But there are plenty of other great and fun shows to see and unlimited things to do.

By the way we will be going to NYC and staying at the Hilton Club for 8 nights in late August into September, what price range tickets can you get with the TKTS discount tickets and what is the discount?  The really good upfront tickets are usually $250 or so each.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 21, 2019)

brp said:


> Definitely a different strokes kinda thing. We only ever travel with carry-on, so taking them on train/subway is easy. Also, the rails don't have any traffic, unlike surface vehicles
> 
> Cheers.



I’m always jealous of you guys that can travel with just carry-ons. My wife has her business trip packing down where she can do that, but neither of us seem to be able to do that for leisure trips. Part of my problem is I typically travel with a backpack full of about 25 pounds or more of camera gear, and my other carry-on item is my laptop bag with my Mac, cables, chargers, portable hard drive, etc.

Not checking luggage is this far away dream.


----------



## brp (Jul 21, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> I’m always jealous of you guys that can travel with just carry-ons. My wife has her business trip packing down where she can do that, but neither of us seem to be able to do that for leisure trips. Part of my problem is I typically travel with a backpack full of about 25 pounds or more of camera gear, and my other carry-on item is my laptop bag with my Mac, cables, chargers, portable hard drive, etc.
> 
> Not checking luggage is this far away dream.



I can see the camera gear being an issue. I used to be a camera guy (years back in the film days ). I now have only the mobile phone, but I periodically take some great pictures with that (and I take very few at all) and think that I'd like to do the camera thing again. That could well make a difference 

As to all the computer stuff, the most I will bring when I travel is my work laptop (I'm one of those who doesn't fully disconnect from wok when on vacation and I actually like it that way), but I would never bring any of the rest of that stuff as I'd not need it.

On most trips, since I wear a size 12, my running shoes take up a good part of my luggage. Without that. I could use an even smaller bag. But I just know that I will, and will not, actually need and go with that.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Jul 21, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> By the way we will be going to NYC and staying at the Hilton Club for 8 nights in late August into September, what price range tickets can you get with the TKTS discount tickets and what is the discount?  The really good upfront tickets are usually $250 or so each.



Depends on the show, but typically anywhere from 25-50% off. The higher percentages tend to be on the Off and Off Off Broadway shows at the smaller theatres. Some are fun. Front row are not likely, I would think, but we've gotten some quite nice seats. They have an app (surprise, surprise ) that is worth getting just to see what is available. Also, certain groups can join tdf (the governing organization) for additional discounts. The list includes


*Retirees *_(no longer working *and* 62 years of age or older)_

We will certainly do this once both those things happen.

They also have this in London, FYI, in Leicester Square.

Cheers.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 21, 2019)

brp said:


> I can see the camera gear being an issue. I used to be a camera guy (years back in the film days ). I now have only the mobile phone, but I periodically take some great pictures with that (and I take very few at all) and think that I'd like to do the camera thing again. That could well make a difference
> 
> As to all the computer stuff, the most I will bring when I travel is my work laptop (I'm one of those who doesn't fully disconnect from wok when on vacation and I actually like it that way), but I would never bring any of the rest of that stuff as I'd not need it.
> 
> ...


The computer gear supports the cameras. Gotta download memory cards to the laptop and back them up to the external hard drive before wiping the card for the next day. I shoot in RAW format, so the RAW files are large. A day or two of photos on a trip might be 50GB. I came back from French Polynesia last month with almost 200GB of images.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 21, 2019)

brp said:


> Depends on the show, but typically anywhere from 25-50% off. The higher percentages tend to be on the Off and Off Off Broadway shows at the smaller theatres. Some are fun. Front row are not likely, I would think, but we've gotten some quite nice seats. They have an app (surprise, surprise ) that is worth getting just to see what is available. Also, certain groups can join tdf (the governing organization) for additional discounts. The list includes
> 
> 
> *Retirees *_(no longer working *and* 62 years of age or older)_
> ...



For Broadway Shows what price range would the tickets that you can get a 25% discount on be in before the discount?


----------



## brp (Jul 21, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> For Broadway Shows what price range would the tickets that you can get a 25% discount on be in before the discount?



I think they have discounts in several of the price ranges. We always go for the best available, so I'm not sure what else might be available in other options, but I believe that they do (maybe sometimes, maybe always) have them.

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 21, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> By the way we will be going to NYC and staying at the Hilton Club for 8 nights in late August into September, what price range tickets can you get with the TKTS discount tickets and what is the discount?  The really good upfront tickets are usually $250 or so each.



My experience at TKTS is that they discount off of the normal, regular priced orchestra seats.  Typically you will see 40-50% off, plus fees.  So if I show typically sells an orchestra seat (non-premium) for $169, then the TKTS price, if 50% off, would be $85 plus fees.  I can't remember the fees because they change periodically, but at least $5-10.

I have found that I prefer to buy in advance using discount codes that are readily available for nearly every show (except the super popular recent Tony winners, sometimes.  Hamilton doesn't have discounts and neither does Hadestown, for example, nor does To Kill a Mockingbird).  If I get a seat in advance, I get to pick where I am sitting, and I don't need to spend time in line waiting for a ticket.  However, there is a play-only line at Times Square (maybe one at Lincoln Center, too, I don't know), that is usually very short or no line at all.  So if you want to see a play that is listed and will be going the TKTS route, head for the play-only line.  Otherwise, head to the Lincoln Center location which is usually less crowded.  We used to go to South Street Seaport to buy TKTS tickets, since the lines were usually also shorter there.  Plus it's a fun area to explore.

What shows are you considering?  Discounted shows have codes that show up on theatermania.com and broadwaybox.com.  They re-route you to the official website, usually Telecharge or Ticketmaster.  Some smaller theaters have their own ticket purchase sites.  If you are looking for deals  ($40 seats), most theaters have rush tickets available at the box office (day of the show), and some even use TodayTix for rush (very convenient, no standing in line).

In the past, I had purchased at least one show ticket for my first night in advance, and then I had used TKTS for the rest.  In recent trips, I have found that the codes found online are possibly a little higher than TKTS prices, but I save time and know ahead of time what I am seeing and where I am sitting.  Now I purchase nearly everything in advance (sometimes double booking).  Not sure if it's good or bad, but it's what has become of my theatre obsession .


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 21, 2019)

If you plan to see more than one show using TKTS here is a helpful tip.  Bring your ticket stubs purchased at TKTS in the prior week and go to the front of the line.  Show the TKTS persona at the front of the line and they will let you in.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 21, 2019)

Broadway week is coming in September 

From https://www.timeout.com/newyork/theater/broadway-week

*What is Broadway Week?*
_Broadway Week in NYC is a ticket deal offered by Broadway producers and NYC & Company. For a limited time, it lets you buy two tickets to most Broadway shows for the price of one. This does mean that you'll need to buy at least two tickets._

*When is Broadway Week?*
_Broadway Week occurs twice a year, and lasts more than one actual week. The next one spans from September 3 through September 16, 2019. _

*How can you get tickets for Broadway Week?*
_The new batch of Broadway Week tickets goes on sale August 14, 2019. The most popular shows sell out fast, so the earlier you buy your seats, the better chance you have of seeing your first choices. Visit the Broadway Week website to buy tickets and peruse the list of participating shows._

*What shows are available during Broadway Week?*
_Nearly every show on Broadway participates in Broadway Week. The most recent edition, however, did not include Hamilton or the hit plays To Kill a Mockingbird and Harry Potter and the Cursed Child._

*What seats are available during Broadway Week?*
_The tickets sold through Broadway Week tend to be ones that producers are most eager to sell: in balconies, mezzanines and side areas. For an extra $20 per ticket, you can get an upgrade that givs you access to a pool of better seats. (Note that these seats tend to cost more even before you add the $20.)_

*Is there an Off-Broadway Week?*
_Indeed there is. Like Broadway Week, Off-Broadway Week comes but twice a year. The next one covers September 23 through October 6, 2019. Tickets go on sale starting September 9, 2019, at the Off-Broadway Week website. And a group called the Off Broadway Alliance has its own program called 20at20, which offers $20 tickets to patrons who show up at the box office of many long-running Off Broadway shows 20 minutes before curtain time. This most recent edition of the program ran from January 23 through February 11, 2019._​


----------



## brp (Jul 21, 2019)

And we're in NYC Aug 30 - Sep 2 

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 22, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Broadway week is coming in September
> 
> From https://www.timeout.com/newyork/theater/broadway-week
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 22, 2019)

Denise L said:


> My experience at TKTS is that they discount off of the normal, regular priced orchestra seats.  Typically you will see 40-50% off, plus fees.  So if I show typically sells an orchestra seat (non-premium) for $169, then the TKTS price, if 50% off, would be $85 plus fees.  I can't remember the fees because they change periodically, but at least $5-10.
> 
> I have found that I prefer to buy in advance using discount codes that are readily available for nearly every show (except the super popular recent Tony winners, sometimes.  Hamilton doesn't have discounts and neither does Hadestown, for example, nor does To Kill a Mockingbird).  If I get a seat in advance, I get to pick where I am sitting, and I don't need to spend time in line waiting for a ticket.  However, there is a play-only line at Times Square (maybe one at Lincoln Center, too, I don't know), that is usually very short or no line at all.  So if you want to see a play that is listed and will be going the TKTS route, head for the play-only line.  Otherwise, head to the Lincoln Center location which is usually less crowded.  We used to go to South Street Seaport to buy TKTS tickets, since the lines were usually also shorter there.  Plus it's a fun area to explore.
> 
> ...



So sometimes you DOUBLE BOOK!  That is an obsession.  I will try not to do that.

We have tickets for "To Kill a Mockingbird" and would like to get them for Hamilton but they are SO EXPENSIVE.  I like your idea of getting the first night tickets before you go and others that you really want to see.  We found discount tickets for "Bat out of Hell" for the first night which is playing at the New York City Central Theatre, a very convenient location since we will be staying at the Hilton Club.  After the information that we received on this Forum we will look at what is available on Theatre Week on August 14th and TKTS when we get there.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 22, 2019)

Try the Hamilton $10 lottery (see details below) Good Luck 

From https://www.timeout.com/newyork/theater/hamilton-lottery

_Here’s how you can get them with just $10, a dream and a whole lot of patience. _

_At each performance of Hamilton on Broadway, 46 seats in the first and second rows are distributed through a digital lottery. In Chicago, 44 seats are distributed that way. In both cases, those seats cost just $10. Approximately 40 $10 lottery tickets are also available for each of the musical's two national tours._

_For many people, this digital lottery may be the only way to see Hamilton. The show’s average ticket price on Broadway hovers just under $300, and premium seats cost $849—but even those tickets are almost all sold out, and on the resale market the prices can be far higher._

_To enter the Hamilton lottery, go to the Broadway lottery page or the Chicago lottery page. For national-tour performances, find your city on the general lottery landing page. Timing is key: Each lottery opens at 11am two calendar days before the day of show (whether it's a matinee or an evening show), and closes at 9am on the day before the show. You can only enter once per performance, but on dates with two performances you are allowed to enter for both of them. (Note that these deadlines have changed several times since the lottery debuted in 2016.)_

_You can enter the lottery for either one or two seats. Always enter it for two. A friend you bring to Hamilton will be a friend for life._

_The lottery is held shortly after the window closes for entries at 9am on the day before the show. Notifications are sent at approximately 11am. If you win, take a moment to freak out, but then act fast! You only have until 4pm to confirm your purchase and pay for your tickets. If you don’t do it within that five-hour window, you waste your shot._

_Sorry, but no: Winning tickets are nontransferable. If you can’t use your tickets, no one else can._

_Your smart phone can make the whole process even easier, thanks to the free Hamilton App, which streamlines the submission process by saving the personal details on your lottery entry. As a bonus, the app has perks like Hamilton trivia and Hamilton karaoke. (If you don’t like using apps, or have trouble seeing details on small screens, you can also take advantage of autofill if you use the Chrome browser.)_

_We’re not going to sugarcoat this: Your chances of winning the Hamilton lottery are slender. Last year, Broadway Direct (which ran the lottery at that time) estimated that there were 10,000 entries for each performance. If that's still roughly accurate, then—since most people enter for pairs—your odds of winning are about 1 in 400. Get used to finding “Lottery Results: Try Again” emails in your inbox._

_If at first you don’t succeed, try again and again and again and again. Although 1-in-400 odds aren’t great, statistics tell us that if you enter for every performance, eight times a week, then you have about an 88% chance of winning at some point in the next two years.
_​_*$10 LOTTERY also mentioned on Hamilton website* - https://hamiltonmusical.com/new-york/tickets_


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 22, 2019)

I just did 9 broadway shows last week.

I stick almost exclusively to Rush and Lottery.  I did one advance purchase with NYTIX discount code.  I love the https://www.nytix.com/discount-broadway-tickets to find the deals.  I also used https://www.luckyseat.com/dash/shows for some lottery access.  Also the app for Broadway Lottery.  Hamilton has it own App for the lottery.

1. Come From Away $38 Rush
2. Pretty Women $42. Rush
3. Dear Evan Hansen $42 SRO
4. Tootsie $45 Lottery
5. Beetlejuice $42 Rush
6. Mean Girls $32.50 Rush
7. To Kill a Mockingbird $49 Discount day of show purchase
8. The Prom $49 Advance purchase
9. The Lion King $32 Lottery

Averaging <$41.28 per show

Longest wait I had for Rush was Come From Away.  I got there at 815 am for a 10 am box office opening.  Dear Evan Hanson I got there at 11 am for a 12 noon box office opening.  Beetlejuice and Mean Girls I got there about 20 mins before the box office opened.

To Kill a Mockingbird I bought for the same day performance after the box office was already opened.  The Prom I did an advance purchased with my NYTIX discount code.

I also won the Cher Show lottery, but missed the email and therefore missed the chance to buy the ticket for $32.  I won 2 other lotteries this week. For the lotteries, if you win, you have an hour to buy the ticket or it goes to the next person on the list.   I had wished for Hamilton, Hadestown or Moulin Rouge lottery, but did not win those.  They were higher in demand.

Some lotteries draw the day in Advance (e.g. Hamilton) some do it the day of performance (e.g. Tootsie, Lion King, Aladdin, Cher Show).

TKTS is too expensive for me, and I try to use Rush, lottery or advance purchase with discount code instead.  But one TKTS tip is to use the Lincoln Center or the South Street Seaport, these locations sell Matinee tickets the day before the show.

If you are flexible and have a few shows you want to see, it is a cheaper way to go.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 22, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I just did 9 broadway shows last week.
> 
> I stick almost exclusively to Rush and Lottery.  I did one advance purchase with NYTIX discount code.  I love the https://www.nytix.com/discount-broadway-tickets to find the deals.  I also used https://www.luckyseat.com/dash/shows for some lottery access.  Also the app for Broadway Lottery.  Hamilton has it own App for the lottery.
> 
> ...



Wow, you certainly saw a lot of shows for great prices.  I would say you did pay about 1/2 the price that I have for the tickets that I got so you did great.  I don't think we have the fortitude for getting RUSH tickets.  I will look into the Lottery which seems like a way to get discounted tickets without standing in line for hours.


----------



## brp (Jul 22, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> TKTS is too expensive for me, and I try to use Rush, lottery or advance purchase with discount code instead.  But one TKTS tip is to use the Lincoln Center or the South Street Seaport, these locations sell Matinee tickets the day before the show.
> 
> If you are flexible and have a few shows you want to see, it is a cheaper way to go.



Definitely did well here!

For us, time is more important then getting lowest cost. TKTS does give a pretty good discount over regular box office advance, so we trade a little bit of time for some savings. But not really to invest much more to save further. And that's why there are always lines at Times Square TKTS, so we just go to Seaport.

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 22, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I just did 9 broadway shows last week.
> 
> I stick almost exclusively to Rush and Lottery.  I did one advance purchase with NYTIX discount code.  I love the https://www.nytix.com/discount-broadway-tickets to find the deals.  I also used https://www.luckyseat.com/dash/shows for some lottery access.  Also the app for Broadway Lottery.  Hamilton has it own App for the lottery.
> 
> ...



Wow, very impressive.  Where was your seat for To Kill A Mockingbird?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 23, 2019)

Denise L said:


> Wow, very impressive.  Where was your seat for To Kill A Mockingbird?



Front row, Stage Left.   Partial view seat, I could just not see the back left corner of the stage.


----------

